# 'New in here & need input on buying used 06 Martin Bengal, please?



## themountaindan (Oct 17, 2010)

About to buy used Martin Bengal.
Found a used 06' Martin Bengal in a local shop that the previous owner used as a "trade in" towards his new bow purchase. Now his older (06 or 07) Martin Bengal is being sold "used" in the shop. The arms on the bow have "2500" printed below "Bengal." It is priced lower than any other used Martin used bow by $100 or $150. It looks decent shape except some minor burs in the top roller groove (looks like it can be easily remedied with emery cloth).
What do I need to look out for with this bow being so inexpensive. Don't think the store buy any of the bow's extras (like mods) but it does come equipped & outfitted, ready to shoot/hunt except case, arrows, tips & broad heads. I don't know how many arrows the bow or string has shot.
Sight unseen by any of you all, I need some tips, info and insight please. Let me know what you think I need to check, ask about, and be weary of. Oh yeah: IT IS RH70, I'M NOT SURE WHAT MODS ARE SET INTO IT AND I'M A BIG & TALL KIND OF GUY: 6FT 4IN AND 330LBS.
Please let me know of any thoughts. All insight is appreciated. I have until October 18,2010 @ 9am.
Thanks,
themountaindan


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* themountaindan. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

